# Virginia



## lemon (Feb 17, 2009)

I saw we did not have a post for Virginia so I am posting this post.

I raise Angoras.


----------



## lemon (Feb 17, 2009)

Here is a post for people in Virginia.
I raise Angoras.


----------



## Revverress (Feb 21, 2009)

Whoo, me! I'm from Virginia! 

I raise English Lops on a very small scale outside VA's capital, Richmond.

Lemon, do you ever go to any of the Aylett shows? There's one coming up next month. 

Holly


----------



## lemon (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## lemon (Feb 22, 2009)

*Revverress wrote: *


> Whoo, me! I'm from Virginia!
> 
> I raise English Lops on a very small scale outside VA's capital, Richmond.
> 
> ...


No I have never been to a rabbit show but i was in a goat show.


----------



## birdlover (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi,
Better late than never! LOL I'm in Northern Va. in Fairfax and I don't raise rabbits but I have two house bunnies - Mr. Shredder, a black and white dutch and Anabell who looks like a cinamon but I don't think she is as I read those are rare.


----------



## happatk (Sep 23, 2009)

Woo hoo, VA!

I'm new and I don't have a bun yet, but I'm in the market for one!


----------



## birdlover (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh! Oh! Oh! I have 3 buns I'm looking for homes for - two little girls and a little boy. They were born July 25 and they have been living free in my laundry room along with their mother (who was pregnant when I got her but I didn't know!) They are completely tame and crawl all over me when I go sit on the ground in there. They aren't pure bred but they are beautiful! The one girl and the boy are solid blue and the other girl is chocolate with little white toes on her left foot. I'll deliver!!! However, I would like the two little girls to stay together, if possible. Maybe the boy, if you just want one?? He is sooo big and fluffy and huggable! Let me know if you want one or two. Oh! I almost forgot! Welcome to rabbitsonliine!! LOL


----------



## happatk (Sep 23, 2009)

Aw, that'd be awesome!

But... Fairfax is like 4 hours from where I live. >,<


----------



## birdlover (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh HONEY!! I've driven as far as Buffalo, NY before just to get my babies to a good home! So four hours is nothing. Think about it!


----------



## happatk (Sep 24, 2009)

Do know how big your bunnies will get, birdlover? I have a small room and I know I can't handle two 15lb buns running around it, lol.:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## birdlover (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't say for sure BUT I have seen the dad and I have the mom and both are what I would call medium sized? They are bigger than my dutch rabbit but not huge either. The little boy is much bigger than the girls so I think they will be petite like girls should be! LOL BTW, I have pictures of them when they were younger on another forum. I'll look around and see if I can locate the thread and give it to you.


----------



## birdlover (Sep 24, 2009)

Here is the link. The pictures are at the bottom of the page (2). Don't get confused with the ones in the middle of the page when they are newborns. Little Boy Blue turned out to be a girl so I call her Blue Belle. She is a lighter blue than her brother. It's hard to see how brown Twinkle Toes is. These pics were about a month or more ago and my darker blue boy is MUCH bigger than the girls now.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=48844&forum_id=8&page=2


----------



## happatk (Sep 25, 2009)

*birdlover wrote: *


> Here is the link. The pictures are at the bottom of the page (2). Don't get confused with the ones in the middle of the page when they are newborns. Little Boy Blue turned out to be a girl so I call her Blue Belle. She is a lighter blue than her brother. It's hard to see how brown Twinkle Toes is. These pics were about a month or more ago and my darker blue boy is MUCH bigger than the girls now.
> 
> http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=48844&forum_id=8&page=2


They're really cute and I'd like to help them, but I'm afraid of how big they might get.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 29, 2009)

> I also did some research on the cost of spaying/neutering in my area, and since I'm a full-time college student, I can have it done on my bun for free (huzzah!)!


Hey, could you PM me the info for the free neutering/spaying you found? I live not too far from you, and I have a handful of bunnies that need spayed. I'll probably be in college [hopefully starting next August!] by the time I've finally saved up enough to do them all. anic:

Best of luck with your new bunny! Sounds like you've found a good match so far. Too bad you weren't looking for a bunny a month ago. I had friends with a litter of Jersey Woolies they were giving away for free! Oh well. 

Holly

Just go to the Richmond SPCA. They do it for free, apparently, but I'd call first to make sure. But yeah, that's what their website says.


----------



## rlm89 (Nov 1, 2009)

richmond here! if you're also a richmonder, i'm looking for a decent vet in the VCU area. i'm in oregon hill a block away from mamma zu's...trying to find a good vet within walking distance (under 2 miles). not urgent per se, but i just got annabelle and i'd like to get her checked out to make sure all is in fact well as i believe it is.


----------



## happatk (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey, I'm in Richmond, too! As for vets, check on Bunspace.com and look up Church Hill. There's a vet there who's good with buns and she's listed on there.


----------



## rlm89 (Nov 1, 2009)

hmm yes i actually am one step ahead of you! add annabelle on bunspace by the way... http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=12442


----------



## secuono (Dec 12, 2009)

I am looking for a female rabbit, under 8lbs baby for my other bunny Daisy. We just lost our girl Fluff and need a friend asap. We are in zip 22407, willing to travel 35 miles for her!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 15, 2009)

*secuono wrote: *


> I am looking for a female rabbit, under 8lbs baby for my other bunny Daisy. We just lost our girl Fluff and need a friend asap. We are in zip 22407, willing to travel 35 miles for her!


Ok I'm totally confused. I thought you didn't have $$ to get Daisy a new cage? Then you have a post your trying to sell her with her tiny cage. Now your looking at getting Daisy a friend??? I would get a bigger cage first before you go shopping for a new bunny. JMO


----------



## secuono (Dec 15, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *secuono wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I am looking for a female rabbit, under 8lbs baby for my other bunny Daisy. We just lost our girl Fluff and need a friend asap. We are in zip 22407, willing to travel 35 miles for her!
> ...


Gawd, not this again.
This is an OLD post. 
I no longer need it.
So, MODERATOR, DELETE MY POSTS ON HERE!


----------



## Moro Ferret (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi, Holly. I have seen you at shows before. ^^;; How is Spot doing? 

I am from VA!  I guess I should introduce my bunnies.

I breed dutch on a super small scale. I am showing my first dutch I bred myself this Saturday (a tort buck named Boudreaux). I have a male black dutch (Jethro) and a female tort dutch (Autumn). Boudreaux is her son and is fathered by a stud from Charlottesville. I am excited to see how he does. 

I have five fixed bucks who live in a group -- Bilal is a black tan, Walter is a black Himalayan, Maslow is a chestnut Brittania Petite, Joe is an otter Brittania Petite, and Bandura is a black English Spot.


----------



## Revverress (Nov 29, 2010)

Moro Ferret wrote:


> Hi, Holly. I have seen you at shows before. ^^;; How is Spot doing?
> 
> I am from VA!  I guess I should introduce my bunnies.


Well hey there, long time no see! Spottie is doing good, he now has a spayed mini lop girlfriend I adopted from my high school vet class this summer.  They're a cute couple, if I do say so myself. How's that cute tan of yours?

Just an FYI for all the Virginia folks- The Richmond Rabbit Breeders Association (my own local breeder's club!) will be hosting their December show this coming Saturday! It's a new location this year at the Meadow Event Park in Doswell (where the State Fair is held). The new venue is bigger, indoors, and best of all, heated! I'll be helping out at the secretary table that day plus showing one of my English Lops for fun. 

Those planning on showing, the judging starts at 9AM (as someone who has to deal with entry paper work, pleasepleaseplease note that Day of Show entries are due by 8AM... we'd really like to be able to start the show on time this year), but any pet people who want to come out to look at the bunnies for fun can show up anytime. For more information on the show, you can visit the RichmondRBA's website here, or you're welcome to PM me with any questions.


----------



## Moro Ferret (Nov 29, 2010)

I will see you at the show! I'm glad you're doing well and that's awesome about Spot having a girlfriend.  And Ohmygosh -- I am so glad you mentioned the show was at a new location! I wouldn't have bothered to look into that. If there is more room maybe I will bring my fixed boys to get them out of the house for a bit.

Bilal, my tan, is doing great! He's a big baby, and never starts squabbles with his companions (which I appreciate, sometimes Walter and Bandura start trouble and it's annoying). He's bursting with personality, and I love him so much. My English spot (Bandura) is doing well too. He's slightly moody, but he's a big momma's boy and a scaredy cat. When he gets upset he comes bounding over into my lap. It's cute  

I need to get my entry rabbit, Boudreaux, an ear tattoo. I have been so busy with college I haven't dealt with that yet...I haven't shown enough to bother with buying a tattooing kit. I guess I should invest in that pretty soon!


----------



## Revverress (Nov 29, 2010)

Denise, if you want, I could tattoo Boudreaux for you at the show (I have a pen style tattoo, not the clamp). What breed is he?

Glad your boys are doing well! I'm looking forward to seeing Bilal or Bandura if they end up coming along.

I've been trying to get the world out about the new location since so many of our long-time show comers are so used to going out to Aylett for the show. The club is very excited about the new venue! (I am too! No more shivering at the secretary's table!)


----------



## Moro Ferret (Nov 29, 2010)

I know, I really hated the cold when I went to the show in the past. I'm excited about the heat. 

THANKS! I would love his ear done. ^^ That would mean the world to me. I so appreciate it! 

I can help -- I have a couple friends that I will alert about the new venue, just to make sure they come to the right place! Someone should put up a sign at the firehouse so that people who do end up there know where to go from there.


----------



## Revverress (Nov 29, 2010)

No problem! I won't be able to tattoo until after we get all the beginning entry paperwork done, but I should definitely be able to get him done before he goes up on the table.

Aylett is fairly far out of the way for most of our club members, so I'm not sure if any of them will be able to make it to the firehouse to put up signs (I haven't been to a club meeting in a while due to living at school without a car, so I'm not sure about a lot of things...), but I definitely appreciate you spreading the word to friends!


----------



## lmadd (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a Netherland Dwarf Rabbit from Williamsburg VA


----------



## NetherlanddwarfGirl (Mar 7, 2012)

I live in Powhatan VA and i raise Netherland Dwarfs Velveteen Lops and Jersey Woolies


----------



## rubia (Jun 9, 2012)

We raise meat rabbits in Winchester. We have NZ, an Am. Chin and Silver Foxes. We'd like to breed the Silver Foxes for sale to other breeders and for show. Our Silver Foxes carry chocolate.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jun 16, 2012)

Im from hampton, VA. I have a female standard rex named Olivia!


----------



## bellablueyes (Aug 14, 2012)

I am in VA! I have a ton of buns. I work in a pet store and usually take everyone's unwanted bunnies to keep them from being let go. If I don't keep them I find them homes. I also breed Holland lops and lion lops.


----------



## asugrad96 (Aug 14, 2012)

I am also in VA. I have Mojo and Puma. They are bonded brothers that I rescued this summer as part of the "Bunderground Railroad" mission that you may have read about on here. They haven't even been here a month, but I am totally in love!


----------



## bellablueyes (Aug 14, 2012)

I guess I should rephrase the ton of buns LOL. I just read a post about a lady that had 100 bunnies. I only have 15, and I say that's a ton. Everyone is seaparted into same sex pairs and and a couple of loners because they fight with everyone else. Breeding is planned and scheduled around this zoo. Like I said I work in a pet store and have been there for 7 years and before that I worked in a vets office.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello! Also in Virginia...Colonial Heights about 20 miles south of Richmond. I have two of the Bunderground Bunnies, also!!! Halo and Harvey are their new names They're bonded and doing great. Glad to know there are more of us here than I realized. 

There's a desparate need for rabbit saavy vets, consciousness raising about house rabbits and rabbit rescue services in Colonial Heights. There's one vet in Richmond that's listed on this site, Dr. Kittering (sp? I think). I'm thinking of trying him. 

Glad to see your posts
:brownbunny:heartbeat::brownbunny


----------



## GoKittyGo (Apr 15, 2013)

I know it's a bit of a haul, but Drs Piske & Sparkman at Colony Vet in Newport News are excellent with "small animals."


----------



## PaGal (Apr 15, 2013)

I am in Prince George and have Thumper, a Flemish giant buck. I still haven't found a rabbit savy vet nearby but do have a place I will be calling soon.


----------



## Rabbit Lover02 (Jul 3, 2013)

I live in south-west Va, and I'm planning on breeding holland lops. I have an 8 week old broken black male named Digby.


----------



## xlionesss (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm located in Richmond!


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 23, 2013)

I breed holland lops too, but Im located in Michigan lol!


----------



## Junebug13 (Jul 26, 2013)

OOOH Me! I'm in Richmond Virginia and I have an english angora I definitely need more angora friends, because I have none. I'm trying to get a spinning guild. I have questions on whether plucking is best or just brushing to harvest wool.  I have lots of questions.


----------



## Junebug13 (Jul 26, 2013)

PLEASE collaborate with me VA angora people!!


----------



## DogCatMom (Sep 10, 2013)

I fell into this thread from a completely different search. If you're still looking for a spinning guild in Richmond, VA, Clotho's Spinners seems to be active: https://sites.google.com/site/clothoshandspinners/

I found it by using the search string "spinning guild Richmond VA"--there were many hits, but most of them returned to this same guild.

I don't know any other towns near Richmond (except Williamsburg), so I can't advise you on other guilds, but the results of the search may be helpful, depending on where in/near Richmond you live.

Some English Angora family lines are still pluck-able; some, esp. on the West Coast, must be "sheared"--cut, usually with scissors. The actual fiber/wool is harvested from either plucking or shearing, depending on the family line of your own EA.

HTH.


----------



## bunnyowned (Jan 4, 2014)

I have 8 rescues. I do not breed or show (far too many bunnies in rescues) I just try and save bunnies. For me rabbits are the best ever. They are my favorite family members. I have no children but I am married. I would choose my bunnies over my husband. Where I live rabbits are considered "livestock" so for me I'm the crazy bunny lady. I get lots of weird looks and get into many "heated" discussions about rabbits and how they should be treated where I live. I will always help rabbits whenever I can and will never buy a rabbit. I also will always have house rabbits till the day I leave this earth. :happyrabbit::happyrabbit:


----------



## PaGal (Jan 4, 2014)

Along with my male flemmie Thumper, I now have two bonded females named Laverne and Shirley. My neighbor asked if we wanted them. If not he was going to let them loose so of course I took them. All are house buns.

Crater Road veterinary hospital in Petersburg, Va may be a good option for buns. I haven't taken my buns there but did take my dog and cats. I do like them a lot. They are active in wildlife rescue so one of the vets may have some experience with rabbits at least through that.


----------



## Junebug13 (Jan 11, 2014)

I did go to the Aylett show! They need a new building, so PACKED!! I'm in Richmond, I have an angora and I'm looking to learn how to spin. I absolutely LOVE english lops!!!! 
I am breeding my doe in April. I would like to keep one of her babies so I can have a different color wool, preferably black. My doe is a brown torte. 
Also I need some advice about training my doe to use a litter box. Is it too late, she's 9 months old. Is it hard to have a house rabbit running around your house? Don't they chew up everything? Mine stays in her cage in my house and then I let her out to play at night.
Thank you for replying to my post.


----------



## GoKittyGo (Jan 12, 2014)

Junebug13 said:


> I did go to the Aylett show! They need a new building, so PACKED!! I'm in Richmond, I have an angora and I'm looking to learn how to spin. I absolutely LOVE english lops!!!!
> I am breeding my doe in April. I would like to keep one of her babies so I can have a different color wool, preferably black. My doe is a brown torte.
> Also I need some advice about training my doe to use a litter box. Is it too late, she's 9 months old. Is it hard to have a house rabbit running around your house? Don't they chew up everything? Mine stays in her cage in my house and then I let her out to play at night.
> Thank you for replying to my post.



I don't come here often, but wanted to say hi. I raise angoras and spin down in Newport News. I was also at the Aylett show- my giant took second in jr class. 

My hybrid doe is free range during the day. She's really good about using the litter box or returning to her cage to pee, but they have less control over poops. If she pees on the floor, use paper towels to clean it up and put it in the litter box to help her get the idea. 
As for chewing, you have to protect your electrical cords, mine will chomp thru a dangling cord in a heartbeat. She also has a thing for books.
She is not allowed out overnight or if we aren't home. My bucks get limited playtime out.


----------



## BunMomma (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi we live in Ashland  my bun isn't an angora so it's too bad I can't spin wool from his hair. Nice to meet y'all


----------



## midatlanticrabbithutcb (Apr 3, 2014)

I live in va beavh but go to shows alot


----------



## PaGal (Apr 3, 2014)

Are there any shows around the Richmond area? I would love to go to a rabbit show someday.


----------



## BunMomma (Apr 4, 2014)

I'd love to see one! I've never been to a rabbit show.


----------

